

HN Charity: H2O Project Needs A Mobile App  - rgraham

I don't have mobile app skills or I would try to help. This charity: http://www.theh2oproject.org/ is looking for a simple app that can keep track of the money you save by forgoing beverages. The work would be for recognition and a link.
======
princeverma
whom to contact ?

~~~
rgraham
I think there is an address listed on the About page. Get in touch with
Brenda.

